# MeFos bei Minusgraden?



## Sassone (15. Januar 2017)

Hallo, eigentlich wollten wir in der kommenden Woche für einen Tag in Richtung Sonderburg / Apenrade aufbrechen, um für einen Tag mal wieder den Mefos nachzustellen. Der Wetterbericht für diesen Tag sagt leider Temperaturen von unter 0 Grad an.
Ich habe bis jetzt immer nur im März / April gefischt und mir fehlt es an Erfahrungswerten, ob überhaupt theoretisch die Chance auf einen Fisch besteht?
Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand diesbezüglich einen Tip geben...

Gruss Alex


----------



## rippi (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: MeFos bei Minusgraden?*

Die theoretische Chance ist immer da, vergesst nicht mit Mono zu fischen und versucht Stellen zu finden an denen etwas Süsswasser reinkommt, durch Rohre die über den Strand abfließen etc. Oder kleine Bäche wenn keine Schutzzone. Da kann man dann manchmal Grönländer antreffen. 
Ich würde warten.


----------



## Michel_0815 (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: MeFos bei Minusgraden?*

Das mit dem Süßwasser ist schonmal ein super Tip. Je kälter es ist umso schwerer wird es für die Forellen Ihren Salzhaushalt zu regeln. Ich habe an einer Flussmündung schon bei -16 Grad gefangen. Allerdings gehen Fliegen dann oft besser als Blech finde ich. Polar Magnus am Sbirolino ganz langsam geführt ist im Winter top #6


----------



## Marsvin (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: MeFos bei Minusgraden?*

Moin Alex,

das Wasser hat auch in Südjütland noch keine extrem niedrigen Temperaturen. Alles easy.

Das einzig Ärgerliche, das dir passieren kann, ist dass die Ringe vereisen.

Tight lines! #6


Achim


----------



## Sassone (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: MeFos bei Minusgraden?*

Danke für die Antworten... aber der Wetterbericht ist grade ein wenig positiver geworden... zwischen 1 und 5 grad... ich denke, den Trip kann man jetzt riskieren..


----------



## onkel-tc (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: MeFos bei Minusgraden?*

Moin ,

wie war denn Dein Mefofischen in DK ?|wavey:


----------



## Sassone (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: MeFos bei Minusgraden?*

siehe: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323819&page=2


----------



## Bellyboatangler (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: MeFos bei Minusgraden?*

Lufttemperaturen sind zweitrangig. Notier dir die Wassertemperatur. Ich bevorzuge zwischen 6 und 12 grad.


----------

